

Show HN: Magic file tracking (OSX) - eberyvody

I wrote this little Obj-C class to watch for and report changes on a list of files. The MAGIC part is that, like iTunes, it tracks the file even when its path changes (eg if you move it in the finder).<p>It's part of a larger project but I thought this part was particularly useful.<p>https://github.com/ptrsghr/FileWatcher
======
rgbrgb
This is actually mine, accidentally posted it from my girlfriend's account!

Clickable link: <https://github.com/ptrsghr/FileWatcher>

